# The Black Knight of Nürnberg



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished up this 1/8 Black Knight of Nürnberg. The kit has recently been re-issued by Revell Monogram, but mine was an Aurora - purchased for $10 at a model show a few years ago. The kit was missing the inner half of the right arm, so I sculpted a replacement for that part with some Aves. 







































I love these old Knight kits. I got the Gold Knight for Father's Day, and the Red Knight has also been re-issued. No sign yet of the Blue or Silver Knights, at least not that I've heard...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautifully done!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

great job on a great kit.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Ditto above; looks like a lifesize museum piece. You make me want to go pick one up this weekend.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work on the base especially, the white lance looks good as a colour contrast, you've found a great way for the too-wide left hand to hold the mace - half way down, and the red feather is another good colour contrast. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job Paul! :thumbsup: Nice work on the armor's gold trim.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful work. Some of the best I've seen on this kit.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I concur ... great job! And I am also waiting for the re-issue of the Blue and Silver knights (I already have the Black, Red and Gold knights).


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Great work on the base especially, the white lance looks good as a colour contrast, you've found a great way for the too-wide left hand to hold the mace - half way down, and the red feather is another good colour contrast. Thanks for showing.


I agree-- *great job!* I take it that the base comes with the kit, and really nice job of 'marble-ing' it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Awesome work! 

Love the paintjob and the base looks GREAT!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent work!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great job.What golden paint is the best for the gold trim?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: Looks good! :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice, Paul!! The old knight kits are really cool. Nice work! - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great work!!
Randy


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on the knight. That black finish and especially the gold trim work are fantastic. Was that gold all done by hand? Is the base included with the kit? If so and if you got that marbleized effect it is extremely well done as well.

Bob K.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I finally found my paints Saturday, after 4 months of confusion after the move. I'm working on the Black and blue knights now!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Schwinnster said:


> I agree-- *great job!* I take it that the base comes with the kit, and really nice job of 'marble-ing' it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


The base immediately beneath the knight, the surface with the nameplate at the front, comes with the kit. The wider plinth beneath that is an additional idea.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> Great job.What golden paint is the best for the gold trim?


 I mostly paint with acrylics, but I like enamels for gold and silver. On this, I used some gold enamel paint my wife bought years ago to touch up an old steamer trunk - no label remaining, unfortunately.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Great job on the knight. That black finish and especially the gold trim work are fantastic. Was that gold all done by hand? Is the base included with the kit? If so and if you got that marbleized effect it is extremely well done as well.
> 
> Bob K.


Thanks Bob! Yes, the gold was all done by hand - enamel paint applied with a toothpick. It looks better from a distance than it does close up, like much of my work... The upper portion of the base came with the kit. I attached it to a larger wooden base from Michael's and marble-ized the whole thing with a marbleizing kit by Plaid. I think the knights are a bit unstable and top heavy if you just use the kit bases. They need something with a little more heft.


----------

